# Warning: Do not delete "The Daily" with an expired subscription (or trial)



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

This morning, The Daily was telling me that my trial had expired, which was odd since they publicly announced it would be free until February 28th.  In an attempt to "kick start" it, I deleted and re-downloaded the app.  Now the opening animation plays, it goes to a black screen, then crashes.  Numerous attempts with reboots in various stages of the process don't change this, and I've confirmed it's happened to other people as well.  I haven't tried completely wiping the device yet, but unless that does the trick, there will be no way of getting The Daily back--whether I'm willing to pay or not--until the app is updated to sidestep this issue.

I suspect what happens is it launches, and checks your iTMS ID to see if you have a currently active subscription.  If yes, it goes to fetch the latest issue from the servers.  If no, it loads the most recently downloaded issue off the device.  When it's not there (because the app was deleted, along with its data, and then reinstalled sans data), the app crashes.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The bug's been fixed:  They officially extended the trial period by another two weeks, so the app is working again.  Still something to remember when March 10th rolls around, though....


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, that's a bummer - I just did the yearly sub last night because it said my sub had expired and would not load the new one! Oh, well, I was going to subscribe anyway.


----------

